

MessageParty (The Remix): A New Service For Location-Based Blogging (YC S10) - inmygarage
http://techcrunch.com/2011/04/06/messageparty-the-remix-a-new-service-for-location-based-blogging/

======
kineticac
Just read the tc article. Looks really promising! A nice twist to Facebook
event checkins + Foursquare checkins and blogging all in one. Right up there
with what's really trending and working out. Excited to use it when it hits
the California ;)

------
spydertennis
Sweet pivot.

This could have also turned into an awesome location based hook up service.
Localized hotornot etc :-).

------
devinfoley
Any idea of when this will launch in LA/SF? I'd like to try it.

